# What television channel do you get your news from?



## smile72 (Nov 14, 2011)

I get mine from MSNBC. When I watch news on the television that is.


----------



## Midna (Nov 14, 2011)

Who needs television news? I make the news myself.


----------



## jamesaa (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't watch tv.

I would assume for most UK users it would be BBC though.

My only real sources of news are here and twitter, and even then it has to be fairly big news for it to show on my twitter feed.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah, I forgot BBC. Sorry, just fixed it.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 14, 2011)

FOX News of course.



Spoiler



But really, I just watch my local news station, and for international stuff, I watch TheYoungTurks on YouTube


----------



## smile72 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah, I was scared for a moment. Thank god, you were joking.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 14, 2011)

BET


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 14, 2011)

i don't really watch news but most of the time i watch CNN


----------



## smile72 (Nov 14, 2011)

So much CNN. Why?

Awesome 700th post!!!!!!!!


----------



## emigre (Nov 14, 2011)

BBC and SKY. BBC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SKY.


----------



## prowler (Nov 14, 2011)

When I'm watching TV, BBC Three usually forces a 60 second news on you, so BBC I guess.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 14, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> FOX News of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah TYT he had beautiful hair


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2011)

There's a little thing called the internet; I find it quite handy.

Without that, though... CNN most of the time. Though the nonstop looping of often irrelevant news stories is damn near unbearable.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the User Submitted news section on GBAtemp, through the Internet Channel with my Wii on my TV.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 15, 2011)

Reddit/Twitter.











BBC.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 15, 2011)

I get my news from GBAtemp and vague status updates on Facebook.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 15, 2011)

Alright, who troll'd the poll and actually voted for "FOX"?


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 15, 2011)

Daily Show and Colbert report, dead serious. Doesn't play on any of those networks, so I can't vote.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 15, 2011)

Comedy Central.

Really.

I only ever watched The Colbert Report and The Daily Show.

EDIT: Lol'd at Xuphor saying the exact same thing.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't believe someone actually voted for FOX. Well then we have 2 seriously misinformed news watchers on GBATemp.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 15, 2011)

BBC ten o'clock news. Like a pro


----------



## Sterling (Nov 15, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I can't believe someone actually voted for FOX. Well then we have 2 seriously misinformed news watchers on GBATemp.


If you watch the others, then you're just as misinformed.

EDIT: Should have put a "None of the Above" option.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 15, 2011)

Reddit like a boss.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 15, 2011)

Sterling said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe someone actually voted for FOX. Well then we have 2 seriously misinformed news watchers on GBATemp.
> ...


How dare you insult the BBC, clearly you're misinformed


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 15, 2011)

Sterling said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe someone actually voted for FOX. Well then we have 2 seriously misinformed news watchers on GBATemp.
> ...


That's an insult to every news channel that has ever aired. Except Fox... it's a compliment to Fox.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 15, 2011)

Why do you guys hate FOX so much? I watched a special on Hannity where he was accusing the liberals of being racist towards Herman Cain and it was hilarious.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 15, 2011)

Since when has Fox been a news channel?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 15, 2011)

None of these channels are shown in my country (well, except BBC).
I don't know if I'm lucky or not.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 15, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > smile72 said:
> ...


It wasn't pointed at the BBC, just the American Channels. That goes double since I don't live in the UK.


_Chaz_ said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > smile72 said:
> ...


No, it's an insult to all of today's aired and written news. Most (if not all) written and aired news has some sort of skewed article, or incident at some point of another. It isn't just FOX.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 15, 2011)

Alan John said:


> None of these channels are shown in my country (well, except BBC).
> I don't know if I'm lucky or not.


BBC is the best anyway


----------



## Devante (Nov 15, 2011)

Getting news from TV... might as well get it from a game show!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Nov 15, 2011)

No CP24?


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 15, 2011)

I get my news from USN. 

Sometimes Comedy Central.

Edit: By the way, someone voting fox could have meant their local Fox station. Fox 8 News in New Orleans does a pretty good job of the news.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 15, 2011)

No FOX doesn't just skew news articles to the right, it frequently misrepresents facts.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 15, 2011)

smile72 said:


> No FOX doesn't just skew articles to the *right*, it frequently misrepresents facts.


The only difference from other channels is there is the part in bold.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 15, 2011)

Are you kidding me. You never watched FOX News and compared it with other networks and websites have you?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 15, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Are you kidding me. You never watched FOX News and compared it with other networks and websites have you?


Of course I have.  No news station is completely objective.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course not, that's obvious. Your point is?


----------



## philip11 (Nov 15, 2011)

American Broadcasting System.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 15, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Of course not, that's obvious. Your point is?


I'm saying Fox isn't that different from any other network, it's just the direction it leans in.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 15, 2011)

Google Obama's Hip Hop BBQ.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 16, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm saying Fox isn't that different from any other network, it's just the direction it leans in.


This is what is known as the fallacy of false equivalence. It is true that no news source is completely without bias. That does not, however, mean that all news channels are equally biased.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

CNN at times, although most of their information are bias at times.


----------



## Techrosh (Nov 16, 2011)

*British Broadcasting Corporation.*


----------

